# Slanted Forks? Which do you prefer?



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

​
*Do you prefer the forks to have an angle from the grip?*

Deflex, with the handle straight, the forks slant towards the shooter910.59%Reflex, with the handle straight, the forks slant toward the target1315.29%Neutral, the centerline of the forks is aligned with the Grips centerline2630.59%Completely dependant on how the frame as a whole feels, I like all the above.3743.53%


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Just an opinion question, no such thing as a wrong answer here! This is independent of what angle you hold the fork in relation to the ground, vertical hammer grip or gangsta finger braced. I'm just interested in the angle of the forks in relation to the handle in the plane of the target.

Feel free to explain or not, as you feel the need.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

All depends on how the frame feels as it is being crafted- especially with naturals.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

flippinout said:


> All depends on how the frame feels as it is being crafted- especially with naturals.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Funny, I never thought about it.
All of my boardcuts are neutral, but I have naturals that slant both ways and they all feel right. It really does seem to depend on the overall design.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

On what type of slingshot? -- Tex


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Well ... to be honest I never like the forks slanted towards me because that ultimately means less draw length and power.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

And band life!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> And band life!


Forks toward you shortens band life? Why would that be? Do explain....?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I strongly agree with Flipinout.

From my experience I can say that a Reflex has a great grip andstressed little or no wrist shot. I like so much. and usually occupy a privileged place in the rotation slingshot


Here are two of my favorites


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Hola Chepo! I've never see one of your frames with flatbands! Do flatbands even work that far south?  Just kidding, but I do like that frame. If you had a raw natural that felt more comfortable the other way, would you reshape it so you could hold it with the forks pointing away from you, or just shoot it the way it originaly?

James


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> I strongly agree with Flipinout.
> 
> From my experience I can say that a Reflex has a great grip andstressed little or no wrist shot. I like so much. and usually occupy a privileged place in the rotation slingshot
> 
> Here are two of my favorites


These look so comfortable!!! I need to find a fork like that! Or manipulate one while still wet.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a difficult choice to make ! I still trying to make a call on the way I shoot. Ya see, I shoot horizontal, er 90 degrees, Texas ya that's it Texas, oh it's sideways, or maybe it's Southern or Western, no no it's Hays, one thing for sure ...... it ain't straight !!

Al


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so far from my limited experience, i think i prefer for the forks to be slanted towards the targer if i have heavy bands on. other than that i dont really care


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I like the forks to slant a few degrees toward me with a few degrees in-wards. In my opinion with flat bands they stretch more evenly to keep it equal on all sides of the band.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Board cuts and naturals neutral. Starships reflex.


----------



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

I voted "Neutral, the center line of the forks is aligned with the Grips center line". I guess I'm just simple as my FAVORITE fork style to shoot is the WHAM-O Sportsman design. I have a couple from Flippinout, a few from WHAM-O and a whole lot of them from BUNNY BUSTER!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I've really only shoot neutral but reflex or forks slanted forward seems like it would work with the right set up, especially with a natural fork that occomodates that style...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

On a natural, I like the forks to be slanted towards the shooter.
Philly


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

philly said:


> On a natural, I like the forks to be slanted towards the shooter.
> Philly


I like that naural it looks cool


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Interesting tabs, Philly. Love those fork, Chepo. Is that mesquite? Love the look.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't have any experience really with any of this but I have a piece, I'm going to go for broke and shape
and finish it, and it will be shot in the "reflex" position. I'll see afterwards if I'm a fan or not as you can see
it's quite extreme.









sean


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I like all the angles and axes of grip, but with the position I'm most comfortable are these.
regards


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

jskeen said:


> I like all the angles and axes of grip, but with the position I'm most comfortable are these.
> regards


Saludotes Alf. muy agradables esas resorteras.










*Since I discovered how comfortable they are try to leave some curvature to my fork*


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> I like all the angles and axes of grip, but with the position I'm most comfortable are these.
> regards


Saludotes Alf. muy agradables esas resorteras.










*Since I discovered how comfortable they are try to leave some curvature to my fork*

























[/quote]

Hola maestro chepo

Mi mai no se puede competir con su talentazo y nunca ha sido mi intencion , ja ja .
Esas resorterontas son una belleza Maestro , estoy pelanto una pequeñaja de encina y otra secando , asignatura pendiente.
Salude a los compadres , abrazoates.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Seguro va a quedar chula mi amigo. yo tambien estoy trabajando en una de la ilustre familia de las torcuatas.


----------

